
The History of Loneliness Can Help Us Through This Pandemic - prostoalex
https://time.com/5828736/loneliness-coronavirus-history/
======
franze
It's strange that some of my peers did not mind the lockdown at all, some even
enjoy it and find it relaxing. I on the other hand completely faltered.

I always saw myself as an introvert which rather reads books, codes and
figures out stuff, than mingling at networking events. So it took me by
surprise how big the psychological impact of the lockdown was/is one me. I
tried to analyze myself here [https://medium.com/@franz.enzenhofer/supporting-
and-hating-t...](https://medium.com/@franz.enzenhofer/supporting-and-hating-
the-lockdown-views-of-an-
introvert-8ee85d65b94e?source=friends_link&sk=521807c4c65c88aaa375d4a6e00e0ff0)

In short and as strange as it sounds: As an introvert I need meaningful
interactions with people to challenge myself. And without challenge I sucumb
to depression. Hard times.

~~~
stevewodil
Being an introvert doesn't mean you don't like/need socializing, it means you
get tired from it and need to recharge afterwards by being alone. Extroverts
gain energy by being around others whereas introverts lose it

~~~
copperx
Does personality affect the uptake of ATP?

~~~
throw149102
Potentially, I've never seen a study relating personality to ATP.

The usage of "energy" here is a metaphor for how the dopamine system is
invoked in the brain. Introverts have less dopamine released in a social
interaction than extroverts do, and that gives the impression of "tiredness"
or "having less energy".

~~~
stevewodil
Yeah I think I would generally agree with this. I did not necessarily mean
energy in a literal sense. If you've ever been hanging out with friends and
suddenly you just don't want to talk or do anything except for go home then
you'll know the feeling I'm referring to.

It's a feeling of depletion, but perhaps it's due to dopamine or another
neurotransmitter

------
kstenerud
One point this article hasn't touched upon is that peoples' needs for social
interaction can vary wildly, from the need for constant companionship, to
being fine with none, even for years. There have been many solitary people
throughout history who were able to get along just fine alone, even with no
person or god to keep them company.

Yes, it's instructive to learn coping mechanisms from famous people in
history, but be careful about falling for the fallacy that everyone is the
same. Your mileage WILL vary.

~~~
Rerarom
I love how people use "wildly" when "widely" would do.

~~~
kstenerud
"Wildly" has the additional connotation of "erratic".

------
mpswardle
I've seen this topic touched on a few times recently but i feel like there is
a major flaw in a the assumption that the current pandemic related
loneliness/isolation can be compared to more traditional forms of
loneliness/isolation.

Traditionally lonely people don't have anyone to communicate with, people in
lockdown do have people to communicate with but now have to do it remotely,
just doesn't seem comparable to me.

Speaking for my friendship group that is extremely socially active normally,
everyone seems to have happily moved to social media and zoom drinking
sessions with little ill effects.

------
dusted
Need no help, I'm doing better mentally now that I don't have to go another
place and be surrounded by people to work.

I'm kind of annoyed how people are whining about the mental hardships of lock
down (those of us who can work from home, I sympathise entirely with those
unfortunate that cannot work and get issues from the pressure that brings with
it).

People who prefer solitude have always been second rank in society, we have
been the ones who had to "suck it up", or "find a job where you're alone", and
listen to the "nobody is forcing you to blah blah" (which is entirely untrue
if you want the same privileges as everybody else, without having to socialize
to gain them).

But the second the tables turn, they having a breakdown. Not buying it.

------
kungato
My social life has not changed but improved since the quarantine started.
Voice chat servers have never been this full. The whole extended squad is on
line 10 hours a day. We can finally have 5v5 custom games all day long. We all
consider ourselves introverts. Now, when you are tired of socialising you just
say be right back and come back tomorrow. When outside you have to spend
possibly hours more than you would like before it's socially acceptable to
leave.

